# English language tutoring in a small city?



## mrs.senftleben

I moved to Germany to get married after graduating with a B.A. in English in December and, since my German's not that great, haven't been able to find any job. I don't have a teaching degree and I actually really don't like teaching, but I don't mind tutoring. 

Does anyone know if tutoring is a popular thing here in Germany? If it's something viable, then how would I go about applying for something like that or letting people know I can do that? 

I live in a rural area near a small city so I feel pretty isolated and useless right now... I want a job!!! Not to mention I'm driving my husband crazy because I have no one else to talk to here... and I like talking.

Oh, and if anyone has any other suggestions for things I can do here with a B.A. in English and a very limited handle on the German language, I'd really appreciate it! Thanks!


----------



## James3214

I am not actually sure of the difference between teaching and tutoring but could you (or your partner) not approach a school in your area and see if they need some extra help with English studying? Maybe also google english speaking jobs in Germany. I did hear of some companies that are specifically asking for native English speakers for things like call centres (well, you did say you like talking!),


----------



## mrs.senftleben

Thanks! I don't know why I didn't think of going directly to a school. Perhaps calling them or emailing them... good idea!

I have googled English speaking jobs, but they're all in bigger cities. But thanks anyway. Haha, a call center would be great ;P


----------



## ALKB

mrs.senftleben said:


> Thanks! I don't know why I didn't think of going directly to a school. Perhaps calling them or emailing them... good idea!
> 
> I have googled English speaking jobs, but they're all in bigger cities. But thanks anyway. Haha, a call center would be great ;P


Believe me, a call centre wouldn't be great.

Parents might be interested in paying for English tutoring for a group of students studying for Abitur, etc. It might be worth approaching the Elternbeirat or Elternverein or Förderverein if the school has one.

There are also organisations who offer turtoring in any subject who usually look for tutors. Is there anything like that in the small town nearby?

Try googling Nachhilfe plus the name of that town. You can also put up notices at the local supermarket or online.

Have a look at these:

Nachhilfe im Studienkreis : Profi-Nachhilfe für alle! - Studienkreis.de

Nachhilfe gesucht - Schüler-Nachhilfe geben - ErsteNachhilfe.de

Nachhilfe für Mathe, Englisch, Deutsch uvm. - tutoria.de


----------

